# [solved] ca-certificates update breaks courier-imap

## noclear2000

Hello,

When updating

```
=app-misc/ca-certificates-20130119
```

to

```
=app-misc/ca-certificates-20130906
```

courier-imap stopped working. downgrading again brought imapd back to work.

log files shows when the problem occurs:

```

date hostname imapd-ssl: couriertls: /etc/ssl/certs/4597689c.0: No such file or directory

date hostname imapd-ssl: couriertls: /etc/ssl/certs/656b3e35.0: No such file or directory

date hostname imapd-ssl: couriertls: /etc/ssl/certs/9818ca0b.0: No such file or directory

date hostname imapd-ssl: couriertls: /etc/ssl/certs/b097d71d.0: No such file or directory

date hostname postfix/smtpd[pid]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory

```

This is because those are symlinks an the target got removed by the upgrade:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 Feb 28 09:08 /etc/ssl/certs/4597689c.0 -> Equifax_Secure_eBusiness_CA_2.pem

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  6 Feb 28 09:08 /etc/ssl/certs/656b3e35.0 -> ca.pem

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 Feb 28 09:08 /etc/ssl/certs/9818ca0b.0 -> TC_TrustCenter_Universal_CA_III.pem

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 Feb 28 09:08 /etc/ssl/certs/b097d71d.0 -> spi-ca-2003.pem

```

So my question is:

Is there some post-upgrade task expected to be done by me that I might have missed? There is no ebuild message.

If yes: Could s/o point me to the instructions, please?

If no: Is this a "bug" of the ebuild?

Thanks! 

Cheers,Last edited by noclear2000 on Fri Feb 28, 2014 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aiken

This is the post install message from ca-certificates on a machine I upgrade earlier today.

```

 * Messages for package app-misc/ca-certificates-20130906:

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/b097d71d.0

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/4597689c.0

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/9818ca0b.0

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/656b3e35.0

 * You MUST remove the above broken symlinks

 * Otherwise any SSL validation that use the directory may fail!

 * To batch-remove them, run:

 * find -L /etc/ssl/certs/ -type l -exec rm {} +

```

----------

## noclear2000

Thanks a lot Aiken!  :Smile: 

This post install message must be missed by me on first merge. I just re-merged to see it myself and it didn't show up. Maybe there is some mechanism to display it only once and not on every next re-emerge (even on upgrades).

But following the post install message you posted I was able to upgrade without the impad problems. Marking this as solved.

Cheers

----------

